# Query regarding Manthan Broadband network in Kolkata



## kg11sgbg (Mar 8, 2013)

I am already a subscriber of Cable TV network ( digital) under Manthan Broadband Pvt. Ltd. in Kolkata.
My query is that do they provide Data network(Internet) services as Broadband to willing customers?
 If so,what are the tariff's for Broadband data network?


----------



## kg11sgbg (Mar 12, 2013)

Bump!


No one with any answers?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 12, 2013)

many members from kolkata here:cilus,d6bmg,tkin,sumonpathak.ask them by PM.


----------



## Ironman (Mar 13, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> many members from kolkata here:cilus,d6bmg,tkin,sumonpathak.ask them by PM.



me too though

but i use bsnl

no more opening a browser keeping it in minimize mode while you work !!


----------

